# Ever wonder about a government hay contract?



## Alfalfa Farmer (Apr 16, 2008)

Go to this web site and type in "Hay" for a keyword. Have to get through some junk but the governemnt buys alot of hay out west and in the southwest.

https://www.fbo.gov/index?s=opportunity&mode=list&tab=list&pageID=3&cck=1&au=&ck=

Interesting the conditions they specify and also the fact they are fixed on straight alfalfa for the non-work horses. Anybody ever try to bid one of these?


----------

